# Anyone know of the Dave Hale ? or Sean Dring



## Billy Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, I sailed with these two men in Federals ***berland in'72. We got on really well together so much so that we sailed together on the next 3 ships Piako and Turakina. If anyone knows anything about them would you please give me a shout, We used to call Dave 'Mouse', can't remember why.
Thanks


----------



## Ken Worthington (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Billy
In your search for news of Dave Hale, Dave later went with Bibbies and was Bosun with them, He settled for sometime in Preston and i think was driving Taxis, If my memory serves me correctly he left Preston in the Early 80s, I lost touch with him then. I remember he was Originally from Bedford. Hope this jogs someone elses memory

Ken


----------



## bell (Mar 22, 2008)

I worked with a Sean Dring on a construction barge called Trojan in the south China sea he was rigger foreman this was back in 1984 almost two years later i was shore based in Kemaman in Malaysia met Shaun again he was also working onshore he was a bit of a lad typical Scouse i got my old address book out he lived in Hyton Liverpool at that time.


----------



## BibbyCook (May 12, 2020)

*Dave Hale*

Hi Billy
I realize i am 7 yrs late with the reply but only just joined this group.
I know Dave was still sailing as Bosun on Bibby gas Tankers in 1982 i did about 5-6 trips with him and he was still living in Preston area then he had a sister he used to visit she lived in Bedford we actually went on a canal barge for 2 weeks and met up with her in St Neots .
I never heard from him again and i retired in 2013.I was ships cook
Regards
Dave Haigh


----------

